# How do you log out of netflix?



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

We shared a Netflix account with my brother until the other day when we agreed to stop being unethical about it and get our own. So we deactivated that account and my wife and I started our own, but I can't figure out how to get Roamio to use it. How do I log out? Thanks.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

I think you can deactivate the present account by going to something like Settings/Account&SystemInfo/Netflix


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

Also, one important undocumented feature of the Netflix app is that ZOOM takes you to a menu. Not sure whether logging out is found there, but it may be; I know switching profiles is an option.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Of course if you are ethically paying then I don't think anybody cares what account you use.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

Now that I'm home, I was able to confirm that you can indeed sign out from within the app. 

1. Hit ZOOM. 
2. Select the gear icon for Settings. 
3. Scroll all the way down to "Sign out."


----------

